# [SMPS] Consulta sobre diseño smps de 700w



## Xanadu (Jul 12, 2009)

Que tal amigos, este es mi primer post, espero que me puedan ayudar.

Quiero construir la fuente que adjunto, creo yo que ya la conocen, y me surgieron algunas dudas.

Primero, tengo una duda sobre el transformador, segun el diagrama tanto el primario como el secundario estan bobinados en el mismo sentido no?

Y segundo, como lo bobino? un lado del secundario, aislacion, primario completo, aislacion, y por ultimo otro secundario? si no es asi diganme como es la forma correcta.

Gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jul 12, 2009)

si es swithing no lleva transformador, 

los transformadores se bobinan todos para el mismo lado, es decir primario y secundario.

aparte no es tan facil bobinar un transformador, y menos si no tienes un minimo de conocimiento, no es por darte palo ni nada, solo para que no te compliques.

ya hay un tema sobre fuentes conmutadas. 


atte, alexus.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 13, 2009)

alexus, acaso las fuentes swithing no llevan un transformador de alta frecuencia echo con nucleo de ferrita? o yo estoy mal?

Te comento que tengo conocimientos sobre smps, lo unico es que esta es la primera que armare, en algun momento tengo que arrancar.

Si, tambien leei el tema sobre fuentes swithing, pero no queria molestar ahi con esta pregunta por eso puse este post, si nadie me sabe responder aqui me voy para alla jejejeje

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2009)

La fuente del esquema lleva un núcleo ETD59 (Bastante grande), por la cantidad (Baja) de espiras podrías arrollar ambas en la misma capa con las debidas precauciones de aislación entre ambas


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 13, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo, el nucleo que tengo es de una fuente de pc que tenia por ahi, pero este es mas grande que el EE33 que suele andar por ahi, dejo las medidas.

Fogonazo, te hago una pregunta, como debe ser una correcta aislacion entre secciones? mejor dicho con que material, con cinta aisladora podria ser?

Y la otra que me quedo pendiente, segun el diagrama los bobinados son en el mismo sentido no?

Y por ultimo, como lo bobino? secundario, aislacion, primario completo, aislacion, y secundario? o dirtectamente primario, asilacion y secundario?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2009)

Si piensas en bobinar, debes comprar alambre de cobre esmaltado, en el mismo lugar que venden el alambre te pueden vender algún tipo de lámina aislante, por ejemplo Mylard o Prespan.
Con este material envuelves la primer bobina con un par de capas y a continuación bobinas la siguiente.


----------



## alexus (Jul 14, 2009)

de ultima papel de cuaderno, y luego lo enchumbas en barniz.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 15, 2009)

Mylard o Prespan *vs.* papel de cuaderno enchumbrado en barniz:
+1 Mylard o Prespan.

Revisá las técnicas de bobinado
@Fogonazo: ¿2.4?


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

digo papel de cuaderno, poruqe cuando estudiaba en primero nos enseñaron bobinado, y entre capa y capa de vueltas nos hacian poner una tira de papel de cuaderno.

perdon, entre capa y capa de papel una tira de papel, luego de terminado, se enchumba en barniz y se deja escurrir.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 16, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas, intentare conseguir Mylard o Prespan, aunque lo veo dificil, pero bueno, hago el pcb y comento resultados, gracias.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 17, 2009)

xanadu sera que podes publicar el pcb de la fuente, donde conseguiste el transformador etd59? es complicado conseguir los transistires mosfet?


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 3, 2009)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> xanadu sera que podes publicar el pcb de la fuente, donde conseguiste el transformador etd59? es complicado conseguir los transistires mosfet?


 Aqui esta lo que buscas. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/#post132403


----------



## os12300 (Sep 25, 2012)

El poder armar una fuente conmutada para mi amplificador de audio es para mí, en este momento lo que me gustaría hacer, ahora, tengo unas dudas, como saben existen diferentes mezclas en los núcleos EDT (entre otros) para poderlos utilizar en uno de estos proyectos, ¿cómo lo selecciono?.
  Por otra parte, ¿como seleccciono tambien el filtro de entrada, es decir, aquel que se conecta por medio de sus 2 debanados a la fuente de ac que en mi caso por por vivir en México es de 120VAC, digamos que deseo enamblas la fuente de 700W o 900W que aparece en este foro?.
  Por último, se que es necesario el PFC de salida como corrector, por comparación con otras funtes, puedo elegir el toroide que tiene a la venta la compañía de Micrometals con color amarillo (3 caras) y blanco (1 cara) de este existen algúnos tamaños diaponibles.
 Alguien tiene un proyecto terminado y en realidad funcionando?.
 Ojalá y puedan conpartirlo, ya que me gustaría mucho poder armarme una de estas fuentes, que insisto, es para mi amplificador de audio con transistores bipolares.
  Y como próximo, tengo proyectado un amplificador de audio tipo D, que para el cual tengo uno que espero reparar, y por consiguiente modificar.
  Gracias a todos, y espero sus comentarios.
  PD.: Por cierto alguien tendrá infomación soble la fuente o fuentes conmutadas de la revista elektor, como la SAPS-400?, ya que esta es bastante interesante, ahora si, hasta pronto...


----------

